# How much is too much?



## scorch07 (May 17, 2011)

I recently bought a certified used '07 Jetta with a 2.5 in it. I just decided to check the oil level to make sure all was right and it's actually over the maximum mark. Of course right next to it the fill cap says to never fill it above the max mark, and I've always heard that same advice in general. Is this something to be worried about or is just a little over going to be fine?


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

:laugh:its fine


----------



## biggs88 (Mar 6, 2011)

scorch07 said:


> I recently bought a certified used '07 Jetta with a 2.5 in it. I just decided to check the oil level to make sure all was right and it's actually over the maximum mark. Of course right next to it the fill cap says to never fill it above the max mark, and I've always heard that same advice in general. Is this something to be worried about or is just a little over going to be fine?


 Car makers leave a little wiggle room. A little under or a little above the markers on the dip stick *should* be ok. 

**If it were me, I would drain a tad bit out. 

How old is the oil? Perhaps just do an oil change?


----------



## najel (Apr 10, 2008)

Did you run the engine before you checked the level, or had it been sitting for a while?


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

How much is it over the mark? I always over fill mine a little bit


----------

